# Root and CM7 From 2.3



## djrausch

Is it possible to put CM7 on the Incredible 2 after it has the 2.3.3 update. My friend recently purchased one and it came with 2.3.3. We tried Alpha Rev X, but it could not get root. Does it not support it yet, or did we do something wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## b16

There is no root method at the moment for 2.3.3


----------



## djrausch

That's what I was thinking. Thanks


----------



## abqnm

Is there any way to downgrade to 2.2.1 to obtain root? I am concerned because Verizon is going to send me one to replace my Droid X that has been replaced 5 times and if it ships with GB and there is no way to root it, I may try to call them and change it to a DroidX2 before they ship it.


----------



## phillyfisher

I can't wait for a one click for 2.33... If ever possible. I have a mac, so pretty sure I can't root the fun way.


----------



## neur0tk

Can't wait to root my Inc2 went back to using my Inc till 2.3 can be rooted


----------



## NikonElite

check Revolutionary out - they seemed to have updated it - its worth a try



> 0.4pre2
> - Fixed support for HTC Incredible 2 (vivo_w) 0.97.0000, only works on Gingerbread now!


----------



## gu1dry

link...


----------

